
Show HN: I Built Hacker News TV - mfbx9da4
https://www.crowdform.co.uk/hntv/
======
sabbakeynejad
Really nice idea, you should add
[https://www.reddit.com/r/mealtimevideos/](https://www.reddit.com/r/mealtimevideos/)
to the list of videos too.

~~~
mfbx9da4
Thanks for the suggestion! That's an awesome link!

------
mfbx9da4
Hey, I'm David the creator! I love Hacker News but sometimes I feel like just
watching TV instead of reading articles. Turns out Hacker News is full of
amazing videos! So I built HNTV!

I tried to keep it as light as possible with a tiny bundle size. It uses
preact on the frontend, firebase for cloud functions and database and
algolia's API for the backend.

Here all day to answer questions, suggestions and bugs.

------
paulormg
Great stuff, thanks! How do you pull stuff from HN? Do you run a periodic job
or receive notifications when new articles/comments are posted?

------
jdry1729
Brilliant idea! Looks awesome.

~~~
mfbx9da4
Thanks very much!

